# feeding pigs acorns/oak leaves okay?



## thecatzpajamas

Hi! I've read lots of info on feeding pigs oak tree acorns, but what about the leaves? I understand they have more tannic acid than acorns, do they pose a threat to pigs? Google says nothing about this. I've got lots of oak trees, but I don't want to dump a pile of leaves/acorns in their field, or put them in a move-able pen under the trees & find out i've poisoned them....

any insight would be highly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## freemotion

Personally, I wouldn't worry about it......I've dumped lots of acorns and leaves into my pig pasture.  I put as much organic matter in there as possible so they can plow it in!

As you know (got your pm!) I advertised on craigslist last year for acorns that people rake up.  I got many responses, some funny ones, too.....such as "Where have you been all my life?" and "Are you for real?  If so, call me at...."  All the places I went had the acorns in nice neat piles except for one elderly lady, and parts of her yard were covered so thickly with big acorns that it was hard to walk on them.....we raked them up and filled the car with many, many pounds in sacks.  No leaves.  I had a landscaper drop off several hundred pounds of just acorns.   

I did rake up a lot of the oak leaves from our property and dump them into the pig pasture, and there are several large oak trees right in their pasture that drop a lot of acorns.....and leaves.  No problems.

I get lawn clippings from our lawn and our neighbor's lawn...both large lawns without any chemical treatments.  I mulch my veg garden all spring and into the early summer, then the rest go into the pig pasture.  By that time, they've eaten up everything green and growing, and plow into the grass clippings.

They get lots of other stuff, and almost all of it is free.  Free bacon!  WOOHOO!!!!!!


----------



## 77Herford

http://globegazette.com/news/local/...a-bf1b-11e0-8067-001cc4c002e0.html?mode=story


----------



## froggie71

I don't know if PBP and farm pigs are the same as far as acorns go, but our PBP's pee was really red and we realized it was from eating acorns. He hasn't had any problems except that it turned his pee red.


----------



## currycomb

wild pigs will fatten up by eating the ripe acorns


----------



## freemotion

So will domestic ones, given the opportunity!


----------



## Bigtyny

there is a ham that a pig has to eat acorns the last week or 2 or it will not be labeled


----------



## 77Herford

Bigtyny said:
			
		

> there is a ham that a pig has to eat acorns the last week or 2 or it will not be labeled


I think your thinking of the Pigs in Spain that finish on Hazelnuts and that ham is amazing.


----------

